# Retexturing / Priming walls...



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

The only primer step will be after the new texture is applied, just before painting.

The other 2 steps you mentioned are not necessary and are not done by pro drywaller/tapers.


----------



## scheenstra (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks, joewho...that will save me a bunch of time/effort/$$$...


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

If the surface now has paint, especially with a sheen on it or of questionable condition/quality, then it should be primed first before applying a finish such as this

Technically, even new/bare sheetrock should be primed, but usually this step is skipped by the texture people

The best plan is to contact who ever will be doing the texture, and have them 'spec' it for you
They may have specific preparations that they prefer
Such as prime/no-prime, primer/sealer, brand/type...

It will make the project go much smoother and faster...and cheaper for you, and the tradesman will appreciate that you asked and did the prep to their 'specs'


----------

